# Sony Xperia Z1



## dervish (Sep 19, 2013)

Is an utter beast of a phone. 

wiskey got hers yesterday, which I think was a bit early as the sony site seem to think it is still in pre-order. 

I have had a play with it and it can confirm that it is about the fastest device I have ever used, pretty much everything happens instantaneously. It is pretty big, but actually very comfortable to hold, and not that much bigger in the hand than my S3. The screen is noticeably better than mine, very, very bright, sonys software is not mind blowing but does the job. 

The camera however is really, really impressive, it's really fast to respond and it's low light capabilities are amazing, we did a comparison in a fairly dark room, it looked like daylight on the Z1, I had to point my phone at a monitor to show that my screen was actually on. 

I'm not upgrading for about another 6 months, but unless there is another big jump in tech since then this will definitely be my next phone. 

http://www.sony.co.uk/product/smartphones/xperia-z1


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

Sony always have good cameras in their phones, and I imagine the one n the Z1is a whole lot better than the one in the iPhone 5s, but they rarely get get the same breathless hype enjoyed by Apple products.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm hoping that waterproofing their phones will spread more to other manufacturers. I know Samsung have done an S3 active, but this should be as standard, not something you wait months for and get a spec reduction.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm hoping that waterproofing their phones will spread more to other manufacturers. I know Samsung have done an S3 active, but this should be as standard, not something you wait months for and get a spec reduction.


The problem with waterproofing is that the phones have to have not-exactly-user-friendly rubber covers for all the ports.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

editor said:


> The problem with waterproofing is that the phones have to have not-exactly-user-friendly rubber covers for all the ports.



Wireless charging should fix the most common reason to need to open one.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Wireless charging should fix the most common reason to need to open one.


Headphones?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

editor said:


> Headphones?



Fair point! Bluetooth I guess.


----------



## dervish (Sep 19, 2013)

There isn't a cover on the headphone port on the z1. The USB port is fiddly though.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2013)

A mate of mine is getting one in the next week or so, gonna have to meet up as I er haven't seen him in some time...


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 19, 2013)

£600 though. Ouch!


----------



## dervish (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes having a friends and family discount does help


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 19, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> £600 though. Ouch!


 
Not many people buy a phone outright. I did the sums careful and a contact saves you shed loads on the cost of most decent android phones. Over £250 in my case, based on a similar rolling tarrif.


----------

